#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*



*NIT Goa Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Goa Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Goa Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Goa Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics Engineering*
NIT Goa B-Tech CutOff 2013-2014:*

*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Computer Science & Engineering:*

       GE
HOMESTATE
102938

GE
OTHERSTATE
13100

OBC
HOMESTATE
306055

OBC
OTHERSTATE
21958

SC
HOMESTATE
324630

SC
OTHERSTATE
76609

ST
OTHERSTATE
128925



*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Electronics & Communication Engineering:*

        GE
HOMESTATE
64342

GE
OTHERSTATE
13780

GE
OTHERSTATE
332452

OBC
HOMESTATE
216661

OBC
OTHERSTATE
21442

SC
HOMESTATE
168497

SC
OTHERSTATE
82285

ST
OTHERSTATE
138768



*Opening and Closing Ranks , Cutoff for Electrical & Electronics Engineering:*

        GE
HOMESTATE
89490

GE
OTHERSTATE
14464

OBC
HOMESTATE
343980

OBC
OTHERSTATE
23285

OBC
OTHERSTATE
487279

SC
HOMESTATE
433859

SC
OTHERSTATE
91247

ST
OTHERSTATE
119224




*NIT Goa Fee Structure For Engineering:*




*NIT Goa Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering:* INR 22,000/- Per Semester.


*NIT Goa Engineering Placements 2013-2014:*
Maximum pay package: 10 Lakhs.Average pay package : 4.3 Lakhs.Total No. of Students (EL) 81
Total No. of Students placed 60*NIT Goa Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
Goa (Konkani: गोंय) is India’s smallest state by area and the fourth smallest by population. Located on India’s west coast in the region known as the Konkan, it is bounded by the state of Maharashtra to the north, and by Karnataka to the east and south, while the Arabian Sea forms its western coast.Goa encompasses an area of 3,702 km (1,430 sq mile). It lies between the latitudes 1453′54″ N and 1540′00″ N and longitudes 7340′33″ E and 7420′13″ E.

Panaji is the state’s capital, while Vasco da Gama is the largest city. The historic city of Margao still exhibits the cultural influence of the Portuguese.Renowned for its beaches, places of worship and world heritage architecture, Goa is visited by a large numbers of international and domestic tourists each year. It also has rich flora and fauna, owing to its location on the Western Ghats range, which is classified as a biodiversity hotspot.

*Infrastructure and facilities:*

The GEC Campus has been renovated and refurnished to provide academic and administrative activities. A Library and Computer Centre has been set up for the students NITG. Hostel and dining facilities for the students has been provided in the campus. Two cafeterias, excellent facilities for sports and games and facilities for co-curricular and extra-curricular activities are being provided. Buses have been deployed for local transport of faculty and students from nearby places to the campus.

*NIT Goa Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA. 

*NIT Goa Address:* 

National Institute of Technology Goa, Goa College of Engineering Campus, Farmagudi, Ponda , Goa , PIN 403 401, India.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: BIT Mesra btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surat btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surathkal btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Calicut btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

